# Topics > Robotics > Robotic puppets >  The Man Engine, giant mechanical steam puppet, Golden Tree Productions, Cornwall, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Golden Tree Productions

Website - themanengine.org.uk

facebook.com/TheManEngine

twitter.com/TheManEngine

linkedin.com/company/the-man-engine

"The Man Engine-1" on Crowdfunder.co.uk

"The Man Engine" on Crowdfunder.co.uk

----------


## Airicist

ME Crowdfunder
May 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Giant miner puppet walks through Cornwall"

July 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Man Engine Mechanical Giant Steam Puppet

Published on Jul 25, 2016




> The UK's biggest mechanical puppet 'Man Engine' arrives at Tamar Valley Visitor Centre at Drakewalls, Gunnislake, Cornwall. 
> 
> Monday, July 25, 2016 (All day) – Saturday, August 6, 2016 (All day)
> 2016 sees the creation of the 'Man-Engine', a 10 metre high mechanical giant who will stride the length of the Cornish Mining Landscape over the course of two weeks. The towering metal Man-Engine - the largest puppet ever made in Britain- will start his journey in Tavistock on 25 July, then process through Cornwall, calling at locations such as Wheal Coates on the South West Coast Path and nearby St Agnes, on 1 August.
> 
> Along the route the colossal Man-Engine will be accompanied and animated by a dozen or more ‘miners’ and ‘bal-maidens’, and he will make his journey through each of the ten World Heritage Site areas until the final event at Geevor Tin Mine on 6 August.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the UK's largest mechanical robot!

Published on Jul 26, 2016




> The largest mechanical robot in the UK will travel through the Cornish Mining World Heritage Site to mark the 10th year of its Unesco heritage status. Report by Sarah Duffy.

----------


## Airicist

This Enormous 4-Ton Puppet is an Engineering Marvel!

Published on Feb 19, 2017




> Get a load of this massive puppet, controlled by a team of people manning a bucket loader and lines connected to an array of pulleys and levers.

----------

